# New Pressure Treated Lumber Staining



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

I just finished power washing my neglected pressure treated lumber deck at my home and can't believe how nice it turned out! I plan on applying a semi-transparent oil finish to complete the task...

My problem is: There are a few of the 2" X 6" deck boards that I need to replace. After replacement do I need to wait before I can stain them???
In other words does modern day treated lumber need to dry/ weather some before I can apply a semi transparent oil stain to it?


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes it needs to dry, their is no set time frame for it either, you just go out and spray some water on it after about 30 days. If it soaks in its ready to be sealed, if it beads up wait a bit longer. Some lumber is treated differently (thomsonized I think its called) and needs to dry for a year before you seal it.


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

for standard threated lumber you do have to let it dry,never heard of the water trick before, but there is also kiln dryed treated lumber that would not require a dry time. Wont find it at the supper stores though(unless you get lucky)but local lumer yards should have it or be able to get it. the price is a little more, you will have to wiegh the cost difference with the wait time of standard treated lumber.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tips! I hadn't heard of the water trick either but it does seem to make sense - I do that on previously stained exterior wood to see if it's time to re-apply stain after a year or two.
I'll check into the kiln dried also, would be nice to be able to stain old and new wood at the same time.


----------

